

Show HN: We let you access your Quickbooks Windows from the Web - jasonjei
http://www.levion.com/

======
tylerwl
Jason and Jake, the design of the site looks great.

While the homepage makes it clear that users still have full control of their
data, I would also address why users can count on you to keep their data
secure. Since financial information is sensitive, you want to eliminate any
concerns potential users may have about putting it online.

~~~
jakegottlieb
As far as technology goes, we are using the industry standards. Jason will be
on later to describe it from a technical standpoint. We have several very
large companies using it which to me is unusual. They were the first takers to
tryout our software. You would think they would be the most protective over
their data.

After speaking with the newer signals they see, to be tending towards the
small business side. Any suggestions?

~~~
tylerwl
Congrats on the early traction. If any of the larger companies are comfortable
with the idea, consider using a testimonial, profile or logo from them.

Also, since you mentioned it in the above discussion, I think it's worth
adding the iPad accessibility to your homepage copy (and iPhone if that's also
applicable).

~~~
jasonjei
Tyler, thanks for the kind words! The original reason we built this software
was to increase the security of the Quickbooks file at my last job. We had one
guy creating an invoice for $3000, then giving the customer that copy, and
then changing it $2000 thereby hiding the fact that he had skimmed $1000.
Levion keeps a full audit trail and doesn't allow you to delete.

We hope to increase the security and reliability of Quickbooks data too. We
had one customer who would Dropbox their Quickbooks file every week to the
accountant. One time, they were working on the wrong Quickbooks file. They
lost about a week's worth of data that had to be reentered. And we have plans
to allow businesses to open only parts of their data instead of exposing all
of it as they would with passing their Quickbooks file back and forth. All of
this done securely through SSL. As with any system such as Github, Dropbox,
Mint, or Xero trusted with sensitive data, our sysadmins are screened for
their personal ethic. We do maintain strong security auditing, including bash
histories of commands accessed on our production servers.

We have plans for an iPhone and iPad app--stay posted!

~~~
tylerwl
Very cool story. You'll have to share it when you inevitably start getting
hounded by tech blogs for interviews ;)

Based on all the great information you shared, I would suggest adding a
section like the following to your homepage:

Security and Peace of Mind

Levion uses SSL technology to keep your online Quickbooks data fully secure.
Our audit trail ensures your entries are always 100% accurate, while our
regular backups prevent you from ever losing the data you enter.

------
jasonjei
My name is Jason Hung. I'm the founder of Levion. We're just getting started,
let us know if you have any questions.

~~~
jakegottlieb
I am also with Levion. We welcome any feedback from fellow startups who
currently use or are interested in getting started with Quickbooks. Levion
requires the Windows version of Quickbooks. Since there is data parity between
Levion and the Quickbooks file you can discontinue Levion at any time with all
of your modified Quickbooks data intact.

We also created a video on YouTube at
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIcs9aXuC1E>

We would like to know your honest opinion; we can handle it...Also the
software is free for the foreseeable future.

~~~
j0hnp0l
So why couldn't I just use Quickbooks on my remote desktop. I am perfectly
happy accessing it from my iPad using the latter method. What's the big
difference?

~~~
jakegottlieb
If you actually use Quickbooks on the go you would know how much of a pain in
the ass it is to access it from remote desktop. For instance, on my iPad I
have a hard time manipulating their terrible interface. Take a look at Levion
and you will notice the difference as soon as you login.

